# Replaced Gm Factory Hitch



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

So I have replaced my factory hitch off my Chevy 1500, it was borderline on failing. The Reese 1200lb cam bars did a number on that hitch. I have now replaced it with a Reese Ultra Frame Class IV hitch. The hitch is rated for up to a 14,000 lb trailer and a tongue weight of 1,400 lbs. (Maybe a little overkill on a truck that is rated for 8,800 lbs.) The weird thing is that the same hitch works on just about every Chevy truck, A buddy of mine has a 3500hd, and he has the same hitch, although it has changed since he bought it. It now has 4 bolting locations, and goes back onto the frame 26".

I will be testing out the new hitch this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

outback loft said:


> So I have replaced my factory hitch off my Chevy 1500, it was borderline on failing. The Reese 1200lb cam bars did a number on that hitch. I have now replaced it with a Reese Ultra Frame Class IV hitch. The hitch is rated for up to a 14,000 lb trailer and a tongue weight of 1,400 lbs. (Maybe a little overkill on a truck that is rated for 8,800 lbs.) The weird thing is that the same hitch works on just about every Chevy truck, A buddy of mine has a 3500hd, and he has the same hitch, although it has changed since he bought it. It now has 4 bolting locations, and goes back onto the frame 26".
> 
> I will be testing out the new hitch this upcoming weekend.


You will notice a big difference in the weight distribution with your new hitch. I can almost guarantee that you will need to set up your WD hitch differently, because the OEM hitches from GM were pretty worthless when it came to throwing weight forward. They flex too much. Your new hitch doesn't flex at all (well - not that you can tell, anyway) and will throw too much weight forward at your previous settings.

Glad you found the problem and replaced the hitch BEFORE you had any major disasters. There are some pretty ugly photos of these hitches on RVnet.

Mike


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I switched out my OEM hitch with a Putnam XDR, and the difference in towing was night and day. With the OEM I had some bounce in the truck whenever we hit a bump, but with the new hitch all the bounce was pretty much eliminated. I am sure that you will see and feel a difference, and the difference is good







.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> So I have replaced my factory hitch off my Chevy 1500, it was borderline on failing. The Reese 1200lb cam bars did a number on that hitch. I have now replaced it with a Reese Ultra Frame Class IV hitch. The hitch is rated for up to a 14,000 lb trailer and a tongue weight of 1,400 lbs. (Maybe a little overkill on a truck that is rated for 8,800 lbs.) The weird thing is that the same hitch works on just about every Chevy truck, A buddy of mine has a 3500hd, and he has the same hitch, although it has changed since he bought it. It now has 4 bolting locations, and goes back onto the frame 26".
> 
> I will be testing out the new hitch this upcoming weekend.


You will notice a big difference in the weight distribution with your new hitch. I can almost guarantee that you will need to set up your WD hitch differently, because the OEM hitches from GM were pretty worthless when it came to throwing weight forward. They flex too much. Your new hitch doesn't flex at all (well - not that you can tell, anyway) and will throw too much weight forward at your previous settings.

Glad you found the problem and replaced the hitch BEFORE you had any major disasters. There are some pretty ugly photos of these hitches on RVnet.

Mike
[/quote]

I have already re-adjusted the WD hitch. I even tested it on a trailer that has a 1100 pound tongue weight as well, I am actually able to lift the back of my truck up without maxing out the cams. I will be taking the trailer out this upcoming weekend, and will get to see the difference then.

I have known about the problem and have been keeping an eye on the hitch, but I hit a rather big dip in the road the last time out and that is what did the hitch in.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

outback loft said:


> So I have replaced my factory hitch off my Chevy 1500, it was borderline on failing. The Reese 1200lb cam bars did a number on that hitch. I have now replaced it with a Reese Ultra Frame Class IV hitch. The hitch is rated for up to a 14,000 lb trailer and a tongue weight of 1,400 lbs. (Maybe a little overkill on a truck that is rated for 8,800 lbs.) The weird thing is that the same hitch works on just about every Chevy truck, A buddy of mine has a 3500hd, and he has the same hitch, although it has changed since he bought it. It now has 4 bolting locations, and goes back onto the frame 26".
> 
> I will be testing out the new hitch this upcoming weekend.


I replaced the stock receiver on my 2007.5 2500HD with the same model Ultra Frame hitch from Draw-Tite (#41937). Mine is rated for 15000/1500 in WD which was the same rating the OEM receiver had. I'm curious why yours only lists 14000/1400 since Reese, Draw-Tite and Hidden Hitch are all made by the same manufacturer. I replaced it for peace of mind given some of the problems that folks have had with the stock hitch, especially at higher tongue weights (I'll probably be around 1200 lbs).


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> So I have replaced my factory hitch off my Chevy 1500, it was borderline on failing. The Reese 1200lb cam bars did a number on that hitch. I have now replaced it with a Reese Ultra Frame Class IV hitch. The hitch is rated for up to a 14,000 lb trailer and a tongue weight of 1,400 lbs. (Maybe a little overkill on a truck that is rated for 8,800 lbs.) The weird thing is that the same hitch works on just about every Chevy truck, A buddy of mine has a 3500hd, and he has the same hitch, although it has changed since he bought it. It now has 4 bolting locations, and goes back onto the frame 26".
> 
> I will be testing out the new hitch this upcoming weekend.


I replaced the stock receiver on my 2007.5 2500HD with the same model Ultra Frame hitch from Draw-Tite (#41937). Mine is rated for 15000/1500 in WD which was the same rating the OEM receiver had. I'm curious why yours only lists 14000/1400 since Reese, Draw-Tite and Hidden Hitch are all made by the same manufacturer. I replaced it for peace of mind given some of the problems that folks have had with the stock hitch, especially at higher tongue weights (I'll probably be around 1200 lbs).
[/quote]

Well that is the same part number, so I guess I read the wrong ratings when I ordered it. I just ran outside to the garage and checked the rating sticker and it is 15,000 and 1,500. Not that I am ever going to be towing that much with my 1500, but when I decide on a new TV I can swap the hitch out to just about any new chevy, whether it be the 1500, 2500 , 3500 or a suburban.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

outback loft said:


> So I have replaced my factory hitch off my Chevy 1500, it was borderline on failing. The Reese 1200lb cam bars did a number on that hitch. I have now replaced it with a Reese Ultra Frame Class IV hitch. The hitch is rated for up to a 14,000 lb trailer and a tongue weight of 1,400 lbs. (Maybe a little overkill on a truck that is rated for 8,800 lbs.) The weird thing is that the same hitch works on just about every Chevy truck, A buddy of mine has a 3500hd, and he has the same hitch, although it has changed since he bought it. It now has 4 bolting locations, and goes back onto the frame 26".
> 
> I will be testing out the new hitch this upcoming weekend.


I replaced the stock receiver on my 2007.5 2500HD with the same model Ultra Frame hitch from Draw-Tite (#41937). Mine is rated for 15000/1500 in WD which was the same rating the OEM receiver had. I'm curious why yours only lists 14000/1400 since Reese, Draw-Tite and Hidden Hitch are all made by the same manufacturer. I replaced it for peace of mind given some of the problems that folks have had with the stock hitch, especially at higher tongue weights (I'll probably be around 1200 lbs).
[/quote]

Well that is the same part number, so I guess I read the wrong ratings when I ordered it. I just ran outside to the garage and checked the rating sticker and it is 15,000 and 1,500. Not that I am ever going to be towing that much with my 1500, but when I decide on a new TV I can swap the hitch out to just about any new chevy, whether it be the 1500, 2500 , 3500 or a suburban.
[/quote]

That's a good thought, plus it's always better to have more than you need rather than less!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> So I have replaced my factory hitch off my Chevy 1500, it was borderline on failing. The Reese 1200lb cam bars did a number on that hitch. I have now replaced it with a Reese Ultra Frame Class IV hitch. The hitch is rated for up to a 14,000 lb trailer and a tongue weight of 1,400 lbs. (Maybe a little overkill on a truck that is rated for 8,800 lbs.) The weird thing is that the same hitch works on just about every Chevy truck, A buddy of mine has a 3500hd, and he has the same hitch, although it has changed since he bought it. It now has 4 bolting locations, and goes back onto the frame 26".
> 
> I will be testing out the new hitch this upcoming weekend.


I replaced the stock receiver on my 2007.5 2500HD with the same model Ultra Frame hitch from Draw-Tite (#41937). Mine is rated for 15000/1500 in WD which was the same rating the OEM receiver had. I'm curious why yours only lists 14000/1400 since Reese, Draw-Tite and Hidden Hitch are all made by the same manufacturer. I replaced it for peace of mind given some of the problems that folks have had with the stock hitch, especially at higher tongue weights (I'll probably be around 1200 lbs).
[/quote]

Well that is the same part number, so I guess I read the wrong ratings when I ordered it. I just ran outside to the garage and checked the rating sticker and it is 15,000 and 1,500. Not that I am ever going to be towing that much with my 1500, but when I decide on a new TV I can swap the hitch out to just about any new chevy, whether it be the 1500, 2500 , 3500 or a suburban.
[/quote]

That's a good thought, plus it's always better to have more than you need rather than less!
[/quote]

Well I am not using the garage for hauling bikes or atvs, but I am using it for my dive equipment. Generally I am out at the campground and go diving every weekend, So I am trailering around 2 dive tanks, lead weights, wetsuits, drysuits, and other equipment.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well my Chevy hitch is made like a tank, it is a class V hitch and has a adapter to allow me to use the smaller 2"X2" receivers that our trailers use. So I doubt there is a aftermarket hitch as strong as this one.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Well my Chevy hitch is made like a tank, it is a class V hitch and has a adapter to allow me to use the smaller 2"X2" receivers that our trailers use. So I doubt there is a aftermarket hitch as strong as this one.


GM reworked the hitch in '07 when they came out with the new body style.

The issues were with the years 2000 thru mid-year 2007. This hitch receiver was bolted to both the frame and the rear bumper. I could literally watch the receiver "flex" when I engaged the WD bars. That is why I changed my '05 Sierra OEM hitch to a Putnam.

Dan


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

3LEES said:


> Well my Chevy hitch is made like a tank, it is a class V hitch and has a adapter to allow me to use the smaller 2"X2" receivers that our trailers use. So I doubt there is a aftermarket hitch as strong as this one.


GM reworked the hitch in '07 when they came out with the new body style.

The issues were with the years 2000 thru mid-year 2007. This hitch receiver was bolted to both the frame and the rear bumper. I could literally watch the receiver "flex" when I engaged the WD bars. That is why I changed my '05 Sierra OEM hitch to a Putnam.

Dan
[/quote]

My 2007.5 new body had the round tube receiver with two bolts into the bumper on either side of the pinbox. That's why I switched it out, it didn't seem like it was that much different than the ones from earlier years that I had read about. Was it necessary? Maybe, maybe not but I did it myself and it was a relatively inexpensive switch that will give me one less thing to be paranoid about


----------

